# Too many roosters....girls not laying?!?!



## fortzehr (Jun 22, 2013)

If there is more than one rooster in the coop could that stress the hens so much they don't lay? They were laying now I'm not getting any eggs. I have a light on them for about 14 hours a day. Please help!!


----------



## avis67 (Oct 27, 2013)

It is possible, when there are to many roosters many of the hens will be over mated. There was someone I knew who's rooster mated and harassed and gave the hens so much stress that they stopped laying. I would suggest giving away some of the roosters. Have they done any damage to the hens?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

When did you start your 14 hours of light? Also is it possible they could be molting? I have 5 roosters and it has not messed with laying this year . My issue right now is my lighting, my timer doesn't want to work so I've got to get a new one and get my lights back on.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Apyl said:


> When did you start your 14 hours of light? Also is it possible they could be molting? I have 5 roosters and it has not messed with laying this year . My issue right now is my lighting, my timer doesn't want to work so I've got to get a new one and get my lights back on.


i too was thinking they are in a molt
rite now only my silkies are laying
all of my buff orpingtons are working on growing new feathers for the winter.


----------



## fortzehr (Jun 22, 2013)

We have had the light on them since it started getting darker sooner. There hasn't been any behavioral issues that I can see. It sounds like we are doing everything right; 14 hrs of light, food, fresh water. Thank you for all your help. Hopefully they will start laying again, soon!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

fortzehr said:


> We have had the light on them since it started getting darker sooner. There hasn't been any behavioral issues that I can see. It sounds like we are doing everything right; 14 hrs of light, food, fresh water. Thank you for all your help. Hopefully they will start laying again, soon!


how old are these hens that you have?
mine were hatched last spring (2012) & they just now finished their 1st molt


----------



## fortzehr (Jun 22, 2013)

I think the old hens were probably hatched winter 2012. So would that make them too young to molt? How long does it last?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

fortzehr said:


> I think the old hens were probably hatched winter 2012. So would that make them too young to molt? How long does it last?


i'm not sure if they could molt or not
mine molted for a couple months. 
they look much better now but still no eggs


----------



## mstricer (Oct 18, 2012)

fortzehr said:


> I think the old hens were probably hatched winter 2012. So would that make them too young to molt? How long does it last?[/QUOTE
> No they are not too young to molt. If you are noticing a lot of feathers in their coop that could be it. Just my opinion, but chickens are birds and they need the winter to restart themselves, the extra light mess with their natural cycle. They will wear down faster and won't last that long. If you want eggs in the winter buy hardy birds, like peps, barred rocks or leghorns


----------

